# InDesign: What are these object outlines that don't go away?



## videoflyer (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been using Illustrator's more intuitive (for me, at least) tools to play with letterforms that will then go into InDesign. When I copy/paste the forms into InDesign, though, I see these object outlines almost as though the object is selected...but they don't go away. You can see the outlines in the attached screengrab. Nothing is selected and there are no borders applied.

In the Connections text, all the forms have this mysterious border. In the other part ("COMS") - which was also copy/pasted as a group from Illustrator - only the 'M' has the selection border.

What is up with this and is there any way to make them go away? And why do some objects NOT have them even though all were copy/pasted the same way?

Sincerely,
Confused


----------



## smaughazard (Apr 9, 2012)

Rather than copy/paste, save the Illustrator file as an .ai, .pdf or .eps file. Then place the graphic in Indesign.


----------

